# VW Caddy R - Photoshop



## S-X-I

Not done one of these in a while so I thought I would post it up.

*VW Caddy R*










*Modifications*


Smooth front bumper incorporating lower 'R' section
19" 'Talladega' Alloys
Rising Blue Paintwork
'R' badge on grille
Lowered

As always, comments welcome.


----------



## buckas

lol, been a while since i've done one as well!

first glance would be bumpers and wheels need a smidge of blue hue to match the rest


----------



## m4rkie23

Want!!!!!


----------



## Pandy

Love that mate

I did a similar thing to a T5 with the VW Press photo (chuffed it up with the effects though - ie the lights and windows)


----------



## Auto Detox

S-X-I said:


> Not done one of these in a while so I thought I would post it up.
> 
> *VW Caddy R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modifications*
> 
> 
> Smooth front bumper incorporating lower 'R' section
> 19" 'Talladega' Alloys
> Rising Blue Paintwork
> 'R' badge on grille
> Lowered
> 
> As always, comments welcome.


Nice ! Would look awesome loosing the rub strips & side door


----------



## S-X-I

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## details

Lovin both of those wheels on the transporter are choice imo. Could someone please photoshop my standard white caddy for me please? I.e wheels and lowered, just so I know it will look ok...


----------

